# Another upload problem.



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Whilst up-loading images in my 'Warbirds in Miniature' thread, I've had intermittent problems actually selecting and uploading the pictures.
Normally, I get the larger upload selection screen, which allows a number of images to be selected and uploaded and then, if required, re-arranged in the desired, or correct, order. However, on at least three occasions, I have only got the smaller box, with one panel for 'Select file', and the '+' symbol to increase this to five image selection boxes in total.
When using this, especially with more than five images in total, I have had to struggle and try various things to get the images to actually upload, and moved to the lower box, where they can be finalised and put in the correct order.Clicking the 'check' boxes on the individual images required, and moving them doesn't appear to be working, and they won't automatically move, as they do in the larger selection box, with everything being rather 'hit and miss', and very time consuming.
The puzzling thing is, this isn't constant, and I don't know why it should be happening, especially as it is not a new thread, or a new group of images being selected from a different file, but it's very frustrating when a large number of images (that is, more than five) have to be constantly re-arranged.
Is there a problem with the up-load 'system' and, if there is, can it be sorted out please?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2013)

I have not used the larger upload manager for a while Terry. I've been using the one in the "Quick Reply" window, attaching the files and just physically moving them by cutting and pasting in the reply window. If needed, I go to the advanced page to make sure I have them in the right order. No problems doing it this way but that doesn't mean there are no issues with the other window.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

IIRC this was an issue that popped up when we migrated to the current server. I've been doing what Andy has suggested.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2013)

Me too. It seems a lot easier than the larger uploader.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmm. I find the larger uploader quicker and easier, but it won't 'appear'. The smaller version, as mentioned, is taking a very long time (45 minutes to select and eventually upload 28 images, normally done in around 4 minutes max !!), and is very unpredictable. Getting the uploaded images to actually appear is a mystery, and seems more like coincidence than design !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2013)

Just uploaded a pic to another thread. No problem with the Uploader window when clicked the Manage Attachment button.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

As I mentioned my friend, this is intermittent.
In the same thread, and others, I will get the 'large' screen most of the time, with which there are no problems, and the smaller selection screen at other times. It is this, smaller screen, where problems are encountered - the images can be selected, but once uploaded, a single, blank image icon appears at bottom left of the upload box, and it takes a long time to get the selected images to appear here, and I've no idea how this is eventually done, as I've clicked here there and everywhere without success, until they finally appear by themselves, after some delay, and never in the correct order!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've had some bacon and egg, sausage, full English don't you know and moved on....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2013)

Humm... bacon and egg, sausage of course the Polish one but not the English WW2 one. With some of the T/C stoff it may be a nice time for all.

Terry do you know if your net browser/ Flash Player or the Java or the Windows have been updated recently? Any screen snapshot would be welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wash it down with a good quality Polish beer!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2013)

I've had no issues with the smaller uploader. 45 minutes to upload images is sounds very weird.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2013)

Java has been updated recently I think. Terry, have you tried Google Chrome as a browser?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2013)

True Marcel. Therefore I asked....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't know of any up-dates, but I'm using Google Chrome. I did have a bit of a virus problem, but that was cleared up about two months ago, and hasn't caused any problems since.
The problem with the uploads started about half way through the 'Warbirds in Miniature' thread, when at first everything was working fine, but then changed to the 'small' upload selection screen. In other threads, all seems to be working fine, although I have had the small screen pop up intermittently.
Actually selecting the images with the small screen is fine, it's when the 'upload' is clicked that the problem starts - nothing seems to happen, apart from the blank image icon appearing at bottom left. After that, it seems to be hit or miss what happens next!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2013)

Google Chrome has it's own flash and java implementation from Google. I'm not sure which the upload page uses (I'm guessing java as it also works on Apple), but it might be beneficial to try and use another browser, like Firefox or Internet Explorer, which use the standard Flash and Java, provided by resp. Adobe and Oracle.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Marcel. I'm about to have my computer up-dated, and a bigger HD added, so i'll wait until that's done before changing anything.
I've also had a few 'Server Error' messages appear on the forum, along with 'Page not Found' messages - given that my up-date also includes a 'clean up' and 're-tune', I'll then know if these are the forum, or my computer or connection. I've certainly had a slow, and sometimes very poor connection lately, so perhaps this has also affected things?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2013)

Make sure your computer gets cleaned of any spyware and other malicious software as well they have caused me to think that I was on a 28k8 modem instead of 8mb in the past . Don't have that problem anymore since I have glassfiber 50mb and Linux.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks again Marcel. I'll certainly ensure everything is 'cleaned up' properly !
Unfortunately, where I live, I can only operate on 3G 'mobile broadband', as the fibre optic services can't be laid on to my house, the only one in the street(!), due to having to go too deep below the main drains. Very annoying, as the main access hatch for the engineers, is only across the road, less than 5 meters away!
When I first got this service, 5 years ago, it was great, and fast. But now connection can be intermittent, and the whole 'system' seems to have become slower and slower - very frustrating at times!
That said, I seem to have more problems on the forum, albeit relatively minor, than any other Internet site I use. I'm not yet convinced that the forum is working 100% since it went down a couple of weeks back !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Google Chrome has it's own flash and java implementation from Google. I'm not sure which the upload page uses (I'm guessing java as it also works on Apple), but it might be beneficial to try and use another browser, like Firefox or Internet Explorer, which use the standard Flash and Java, provided by resp. Adobe and Oracle.



I'm using Chrome. No issues.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fibre Broadband in Bacon End | Check Availability, Speeds Prices

Just saying....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks old boy, but still won't work ! As mentioned, mine is the only house in the street where it _can't_ be installed, as the cables would need to go below the drains, which can't be done, or be routed back down the hill. The latter would entail digging up the road, and a private drive, and would then still encounter the main drain and sewer. It can't be done!
The alternative is have it installed via a 'phone land line, which I don't want. I was paying for a British Telecom line which I never used, and it cost me twice per month than my mobile 'phone and Internet combined, for something not used !!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2013)

Terry , do you have a cable TV at home?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2013)

No my friend, I don't have a TV ! 
When the power switch packed up, I found it would be cheaper to buy a new TV than have the original set repaired, and as there is very little worth watching on UK TV, unless you like football and 'soaps', which I don't, I never renewed it.
If I had the land line still, then Virgin could install a package of 'phone, TV and Internet. But I don't need the first two, and the cost, as mentioned, is more than I pay for my mobile 'phone and internet combined! 
However, if I am eventually able to move to the veteran's bungalows, a mile or so away, then there I can get cable reception, as it's already installed. Can't do that yet though, for a number of reasons.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2013)

I understood. Here in Poland most providers of the cable TV offer TV+net and sometimes phone combined. I bought the TV+net and there is no problem with connection.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2013)

That's definitely a better system, but until I'm able to move, I can't change.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2013)

The 'system' appears to be back to normal again - at east for now. Perhaps this was a slight, temporary, forum glitch ?


----------

